# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  USB uz RS232 nestrādā kopā ar mikročipu programmatoru

## java

Lieta tāda, ka dabūju kaut kādu noname usb -> serial porta pāreju, taču reāli viņa nestrādā kopā ar mikročipa programmatoru. XP iekārtu atpazīst un pats pieinstalē draiverus, un saka, ka ir gatavs lietošanai. Tas programmators strādā uz fiziska serial porta.
Varbūt kāds ar tādu ir saskāries? Varbūt tur ir vajadzīga kaut kāda konfigurācija tam virtuālajam com portam?

----------


## abergs

Ja pārejā izmantota PL2xxx ,iespējams neizdosies iedarbināt.
Ar FT232 mazāk problemu.

----------


## java

Ja viņā tiek izmantots tas FT čips, bet tomēr neiet, kas varētu būt pie vainas?
Kāds vispār ir iemesls tam, ka neiet?
Varbūt kāds var pateikt, kuru pirkt, lai būtu garantija, ka ies?

----------


## abergs

Kur nopirkt nepateikšu -visus taisīju pats.
Un tas bija arī vairāk kā gadu atpakaļ, tā kā gļukus vairs neatceros  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Iemesls ir tāds, ka tas programators vissdrizāk izmanto visas kājas (dts, rts, ring utt), bet emulators (usb->com) emule tikai dažas kājas (rx, tx, rts, dts).
Vajag pirkt dārgo usb->serial, bet tas nav izdevīgi, tādēļ labak nopērc usb programmatoru!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## java

Varbūt kāds man notirgos lietotu? Es vienkārši šito programmatoru pirku ebayā un galīgi nevelk gaidīt vēl vienu mēnesi...

----------


## JDat

ja tavs programmators ir no shitaadiem: http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/en/rcd.html
tad apsveicu ar to ka vajag iistu seriaalo portu. iistie seriaali porti meedz buut uz vecajiem datoriem. modernaas maates platees parasti vairs nav. Modernam NOTEBOOK 100 %. Ir variants vai naksiit aukshaa kompi ar integreetu seriaalo portu vai buuveet pasham custom USB->RS232 paarveidotaaju ar pareiziem liimenjiem (vismaz +/-12 V RS232 galaa). Vai arii vienkaarshaak uzlodeet savu programmatoru uz USB shtepselja vai nopirkt gatavu. Pa ci tev ir Microchip, taatad programeeshi PICus. Attieciigi nopeerc vai uzbuuvee ICD2 programmatoru.

----------


## Slowmo

Man ir divi USB->Serial adapteri un ir tā, ka ar vienu programmators darbojas, ar otru nē. Sāku pētīt, kas par vainu un nonācu pie secinājuma, ka pie vainas tas, ka tajā pārejā, kura nedarbojas, signāla līmeņi neatbilst standartam. Pēc standarta jābūt +/- 12V, bet reāli ir 0/+5V (TTL). Mūsdienās lielākā daļa seriālo iekārtu spēj strādāt arī gadījumā, ja kā loģiskā nulle ir 0V un loģiskais 1 ir 5V, bet programmatoram iespējams vajag tos 12V
Vēl ir tā, ka emulētie plūsmas kontroles pini (dts, cts u.c.) nav tik precīzi kā aparātiskie. Šī iemesla dēļ varbūt sanāk nepareizi impulsu garumi un programmators nedarbojas.

----------


## java

Programmators ir šitāds: http://cgi.ebay.com/PIC-MCU-JDM-Program ... 3a57d9d197

Slowmo. Pārdod man ejošo!

----------


## marizo

Man bija JDM programmators, kurš ari negaja caur usb adapteri. Man gan šķiet, ka nevis nepareizu signālu limeņu, bet gan taimingu dēļ.
Man vispār patīk tās FT mikrenes- ērti, ja izstrādājumam jākomunicē ar datoru.
Pic programmēšanai ICD2 vai paštaisīts klons.
Ja interesē pašam taisīt- velak varu iedot linku uz pickit 2 klonu.

----------


## JDat

nuu tur ir ne tikai taimingi nav tik kritiski, kritiski ir lai dabuutu +12 voltus mikrenju programeeshanai. USB to serial parasti dos tokai ~ +/- 7,5 volti. a vajag +/- 12 voltus. Kaa arii man liekaas, ka taas MAX mikrenes ko lieto lai uztaisiitu RS232 spriegumus nevar iedot pietiekoshi daudz miliampeeru uz kontrolieri prieksh programeeshanas.

----------


## java

Tā, a tos 12 voltus es manuāli nevaru pievadīt?

----------


## Slowmo

Var, caur tranzistoru. Visvienkāršāk laikam kaut kādu MAX232 izmantot, ja signāla līmeņi nesakrīt.

----------


## JDat

ja izmanto aareejo baroshanu, tad tev jaadomaa par to kaa komuteesi tur kur vajag. JA nau vajag kiimijas programatou tad iesaku tieshi RDC programmatoru. Tikai es izmetu aaraa LEDu, jo ar LED man nestraadaaja, bez LED straadaa normaali. Ja man vajadzeetu iistu USB->RS232, tad es izmantotu ft232rl mireni kurai galaa piekarinaatu 5-> +/- 15V DC-DC konveroru un tranzistoru kas komutee spriegumus. Bet pa cik man nevajag taadu, tad nedomaaju sheemu buuveet un domaat taalak par shito lietu.

Tieshaam pameegini uzbuuveet ICD2 klonu vai nopirkt gatavu un programme bez probleemaam. Ja pats buuveesi, tad varu ieshuut pirmo mikreni par vienu alinju vai lielo chipsu paku vai tml.   :: 

Sowmo, MAX232 te nederees, jo nepietiks spriegumu un straavas paarveidotaajos. Jaataisa uz tranzistoriem, kuri komutee +/- 12 liidz 15 voltus.

----------


## java

Patiesībā ir tā, ka tas softs atpazīst programmatoru, tikai ieprogrammēt neko gan nav spējīgs. Pamēģināšu pielikt 12 voltus pie tās mikrokontroliera kājas.

----------


## JDat

12 V pie kontroliera kaajas var likt, tikai jeega kaada, ja softs iiztajaa briidii pielik un iistajaa briidii nonjem to 12V. nevareesi tak liidzi izskot cad jaapieliek, kad jaanonjem.

----------


## marizo

Par to ebay linka JDM - cik redzu, tur nav virsū MAX232 līmeņu konvertora. Man Vot man tagad nav pieejama tā mana shēma, bet tikai Setingos bija jānorāda kā JDM. Reāli tā bija ar ārējo barošanu, uz plates 13V Vpp (caur tranzistoru komutējās - tātad krīt kādi o,6 V), MAX232 un 74HC00 loģikas buferi. Uz reāla COM porta nekādu problēmu ne ar 6F84(A), ne arī 18F4550. Bet ar FT232 pāreju - ņifiga neiet. Jā - programmatoru atpazīst, bet palaižot programmēšanu velkas sazincik ilgi un neko neizdara. Tādēļ esmu diezgan drošs, ka kaut kas ar taimingiem.

Ja joprojām vēlme kaut ko pašam būvēt, tad reku forumā tas, ko es joprojām lietoju
http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=2606.

Un reku arī PICkit 2
http://www.mcuhobby.com/articles.php?article_id=7
Tieša - šo neesmu uzbūvējis, vien kkad ieprogrammēju to hex iekš 18F4550, jo man tāds bij pieejams, ietestēju šamā iespējas - loģisko analizatoru un seriālo portu.

----------


## JDat

ahaa
ar ft232rl neesmu meeginaajis.
taatad skaidrs, ka nestraadaas timingu deelj (lai arii neticu un pameeginaashu principa peec).

----------


## marizo

Vot nezinu, vai man tajā adapterī bija tieši FT232*RL*, vai tik nebija vecā versija ar ārējo EEPROM.
SPAM: Es arī vēlreiz pamēģināšu!  ::

----------


## java

Jā, ir precīzi, kā tu aprakstīji - dara nejēgā ilgi, bet ņifiga neko neizdara.

----------


## JDat

a prieksh ka tu veelreiz meeginaasi?

es te domaaju vai ir jeega meeginaat, jo uztaisiiju ICD2 parodiju, kas straadaa, bet nav tik kruta kaa originaalais.
pietiks muldeet. njemu fotoaparaatu rokaas un taisu bildes savam briinumam....

----------


## JDat

ta ka uztaisiiju stk500 programmatoru, vajaadzeeja iesdziit iekshaa firmware. bija jaadzen linuxaa bitbang rezhiimaa. aatrums iespaarda.   ::  
~ 7 baiti sekundee. 12 minutes dzina iekshaa un 12 minutes taisiija verify. pus stundu kuukoju kameer izdaraas. bet toties pec tam uzreiz saaka straadaat.
labi, foto studijaa peec dazhaam minuuteem.

----------


## marizo

Lasīju reku šitiem Arduino ir uz platēm FT232RL, kas vienlaikus darbojas gan kā seriālais ports, gan kā programmators bit-bang režīmā. Diemžēl tas viss prieks ATMELiem. Diez priekš PICiem nevar kko tikpat primitīvu? Būtu reāls spēks!  ::

----------


## JDat

varbuut uzkurinaat nacinaalo naidu: AVR vs PIC... kas labaaks?
Bet nu paslatiisimies, kas lamaasies, un kas dziljdomiigi attureesies no komentaariem. lasiiju internetaa kas labaaks. secinaajums: abiem ir savi plusi un savi miinusi.   ::

----------


## java

Jums skype vai google talk nav? Es labprāt padiskutētu par šo tēmu normālā veidā.

----------


## marizo

Oj, diskusiju AVR vs PIC te gan nevajag, tāda forumā jau kaut kur bija.
Raksti tepat, jautā. Nav taču nekas slepens, vai ne?!  ::

----------


## abergs

Kaislību uzkurināšanai:
http://www.microchip.su/showthread.php?t=8426

----------

